# My new doe - name ideas?



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

So I decided to purchase a doe from my friend. hehe

Her sire is Phoenix Rising Farm MaskOfZoro and her mom is Reluctant Acres Starlight


I was thinking Lil' Luck A Top Secret but not sure. What do you think? 

my friend's daughter nick named her Stiletto but I dont like that name


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

She's a cutie. And I like the name. What would you call her?

-Tina


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Secret? Duno


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I like it.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

no idea, but she's cute! *yeah I know that wasn't helpful ! anyone could see that!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Congrats! She's a beauty! Top secret = classified so what about a call name of "Classy"? A classy lil' gal.  

Deb Mc


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute...indeed....love the name as well.... congrats... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## DBDhoney (Apr 3, 2010)

aww she is a cutie! what types of names do you normally like? I've been naming my goats after different cheeses like........roomano, gouda, brie ect


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I like unique names -- I dont like people names for my goats.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

How 'bout a name combo of sire and dam.......like Reluctant Pheonix.....yeah I once named 4-H pigs after my sisters one year........and one became ill and passed away as baby.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

StaceyRoop said:


> Secret? Duno


Just what I was thinking. I love the name and love your new addition. I like Secret too...hehe :thumb: :greengrin: :shades:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

StaceyRoop said:


> I was thinking Lil' Luck A Top Secret but not sure. What do you think?


Yes


maple hill farm tina said:


> She's a cutie. And I like the name. What would you call her?
> 
> 
> StaceyRoop said:
> ...


Secret gets my vote. :thumbup: Congrats on her! :stars:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Stacey she is gorgeous congrats!


----------

